# Beekeeping breakeven chart or spreadsheet?



## lostcowboy (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone been able to make a breakeven chart or spreadsheet for beekeeping? Yes I did a search on spreadsheets. I found http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000054.html and http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000307.html 
But they have nothing to do with breakeven charts.

Breakeven charts are normally easy to make, but being a newbie that is just thinking as to whether I want to get into the beekeeping business or not, there is a lot that I don't know. Like a list of beekeeping equipment and how long they last. And a list of honey processing equipment and how long they last. And a list of equipment to process beeswax and how long they last. And the same with anything else you could sell.
Then we have the costs of selling, do we sell bulk, or direct to the public. Once we get a list and the cost, we need to split them between fixed costs and variable costs. We then compare that to sales, to come up with a breakeven chart.


----------



## BeeCultivador (Apr 28, 2003)

In the latest edition of "The Hive and the Honey Bee" there is a table on page 732 which could be converted into the spreadsheet that you desire. There is also extensive information included that should help to answer most of the questions that you posed above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lostcowboy (May 15, 2003)

Hi Beecultivador, I did a quick search on The Hive and the Honey Bee. It seems there are two books with that title. One by Joe M. Graham and one by L.L. Langstroth. Both are out of print. If you can tell me which author, I will see if my library can get it.


----------



## BeeCultivador (Apr 28, 2003)

Here is some additional information:

Author: Joe M. Graham; Dadant & Sons

ISBN 0-915698-09-9

My version is the one that was first printed in 1992. I believe that this is the latest - note that this book has been around for a long time and has undergone periodic revisions. An excellent book all in all and well worth adding to your library.

[This message has been edited by BeeCultivador (edited May 19, 2003).]


----------

